# Come Back Kid



## matt.m (May 18, 2006)

I wrestled in High School, joined the Marine Corps and wrestled for the Marine Corps.  I also trained in Judo and obtained the rank of brown 2nd.  I was quite athletic and enjoyed training very much.  As a youth I trained a little in hapkido at my dads class.

I had been injured during riot control in Haiti as well as in a helicopter class.  I was told by doctors to basically do nothing.  For years I was always in massive amounts of pain.  I began training in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido, as my schedule would allow.  When I had to quit class becuase of scheduling it was crushing.

For a few years I did nothing, under doctors orders.  I was wearing two leg braces and have pretty much since 1994.  It started out as occassional, by the time I left the Marines it was (have to wear all the time kind of thing.)

A few months ago dad told me I should go back to class, start back in Tae Kwon Do and ease back into Hapkido.  Well I now do my stretching everyday, my mobility is improving and I feel a ton better.

I am a firm believer that Tae Kwon Do is a great art for handicapped people and can be great physical therapy.


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I am a firm believer that Tae Kwon Do is a great art for handicapped people and can be great physical therapy.


 
I would most certainly agree with you. I've mentioned several times before, my middle son has mild CP and started TKD for PT purposes. Even his past therapists recognize his training as being the primary catalyst for his progress, which is considerable.


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2006)

Great post and yes TKD is a great way of life.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (May 18, 2006)

Keep up the great training, Matt! Thanks for being an encouragement.


----------



## Lisa (May 18, 2006)

Keep it up Matt!  I love stories like these, they warm my heart.


----------



## matt.m (May 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  You know between my dad being a master and one of the nicest dans that I have known since 2nd grade, I am 31 now I have had just a super amount of encouragement.  His asst. instructor who has been basically an aunt said to me three months ago "Hey bud, you can quit 12th of never. You can do it."

Those words were encouraging to me because she was the first dan in Moo Sul Kwan history.  Great Grandmaster Park didn't believe a woman could withstand the black belt test.  That is a whole different story.  To me though it was incredible to hear these words from her, she struck a nerve that dad didn't.

I train at a different Moo Sul Kwan studio from dad and aunt because of distance, however the black belts from the Grandmaster to the 2nd dan are just incredible.  I have taken so many training a physical therapy tips from their knowledge, gee money couldn't buy it.

However, if people have knee and back problems, I workout everyday so here is a sample of what I do to help my mobility.

Hip circles, knee circles, bridging, half rep judo pushups, swing throughs, a ton of hip and hamstring stretching. along with a few hundred cruches.  After I do an assortment of kicking starting with the three basic, (Front snap kick, side and round.) Because I can only stand minimal torque to my knees I do all kicking front leg.  From there I do the crescent - (inside and outer), axe, heel, sythe, twist, stomp and inverted stomp kicks, ending with inverted arc and front upraising.  I do all kicks both legs 10 reps each.  I do midsection for all and head high for as many as I can.  So each kick gets at least twenty reps per leg.

I do forms, basics, and one steps in class and I do the twenty five son mok soo and uei bok soo in class only.  I will test for green in Hapkido shortly and Tae Kwon Do not long after.

I am just so incredibly happy to be able to train.  I had missed it so incredibly much and Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido have helped give me my life back.

Furthermore, I am very glad to have found this incredibly nice website to be able to chat with other martial artists.  

Hoshin 
- Matt


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

It's great to hear stories like this.  Thanks for sharing, and keep on!


----------

